# IEI-2Ni



## Baphomet (Apr 20, 2015)

What does that mean exactly?
I assumed it was just the strongest preference for Ni that a IEI subtype can be but just wanted to make sure


----------



## To_august (Oct 13, 2013)

Mantra said:


> What does that mean exactly?
> I assumed it was just the strongest preference for Ni that a IEI subtype can be but just wanted to make sure


It's a subtype notation Sociotype site came up with. I haven't seen it being used anywhere else.



http://www.sociotype.com/socionics/subtypes/ said:


> There is no single universally accepted subtype notation system; however, one's subtype is generally added following the person's type; e.g., ESE-Fe. Although the "Fe" notation does not, by itself, state whether the person has a base or creative subtype, this can be deduced by referencing the type's Model A, e.g., in the ESE-Fe example, because ESEs have Fe in their base function, an ESE-Fe denotes a base subtype (and "ESE-Si" would denote a creative subtype). This notation however fails to describe the strength of the subtype--it's position along the socionics circle. Therefore, sociotype.com adds a numerical notation that denotes the strength of the subtype, e.g., ESE-2Fe. The range is set between 0 and 3:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rabid Seahorse (Mar 10, 2015)

2Ni as a subtype means you would be considered a relatively strong intuitive subtype for an IEI. 



> Description by V. Meged and A. Ovcharov
> Appearance
> The intuitive subtype appears as a calm, tactful, languid and diffident individual. He seems torn from reality, inert and poorly adapted to life. However, such impressions are erroneous, for he possesses a fine intuition, which aids his in establishing useful connections and obtaining support from influential people. Externally he seems serene, but in his heart he is sentimentally predisposed, has bouts of moodiness and melancholy, and regrets his mistakes and misfortunes for a long time. His mimicry is somewhat monotonous, often shows an expression of light amazement or full interest in his conversation partner. His gaze is dreamy and pensive, slightly strained, with a bit of luster, often expressing melancholy, attentiveness, or sardonic irony. His speech is measured, smooth, and intimately heart-felt. On his face there is almost constantly a polite half-smile that easily predisposes towards trust. Gestures are modest, timid, undemonstrative. Gait is unhurried and smooth.
> 
> ...


Basically an IEI with slightly stronger intuition and thinking functions and slightly weaker sensing-feeling functions. Like an IEI with more of a Researcher/NT vibe.


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart (Aug 18, 2015)

Rabid Seahorse said:


> 2Ni as a subtype means you would be considered a relatively strong intuitive subtype for an IEI.
> 
> 
> 
> Basically an IEI with slightly stronger intuition and thinking functions and slightly weaker sensing-feeling functions. Like an IEI with more of a Researcher/NT vibe.


Every time I read that damn subtype description...*shivers*

Too bad I don't just let it lie at "yeah, sounds like me" and just roll with it. Nah, I gotta question forevah and evah.

Dagda Mor, it's frustrating sometimes. To lack certainty.


----------

